# painting stainles spokes



## e39540is (Apr 10, 2009)

So I have seen a few wheels lately with white spokes, and I think it looks way cool.

I already ordered my spokes though, so I am considering painting them my self. They are DT Swiss double butted stainless. Is there a certain paint that will stick to stainless better? Self etching maybe?

I think I have it figured out how I would paint them, just not sure with what paint. I figured, I could mask off the threads, and drill holes in a 2x4.

I am not worried about the added weight, and these wheels are not going to see much use or abuse, if that makes a difference.

What are your opinions?


----------



## 9er (Oct 26, 2011)

White spokes are cool. My rear wheel, where they cross gets noisy at times. Weird.
Good luck and prep the heck out of those things.


----------



## logbiter (Sep 14, 2005)

I've never done something like spokes, as with any paint project, it's always proper prep (etching metal primer, etc) & the details that matter. I'd use a durable paint (epoxy maybe, or marine topside paint), many light coats if spraying, etc.
It might be worth seeing if a local powder coater would do them in a batch with something else that is white.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

painting spokes sounds like a huge PITA.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

i'd worry about flex in the spokes causing paint to flake. you'd need the right primer. road debris will probably chip the paint eventually too.

i would think powdercoating would be more durable.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

Whatever method you choose, it's gonna end up looking like crap as a DIY project.


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

Oxtox said:


> painting spokes sounds like a huge PITA.


This.



natedg200202 said:


> Whatever method you choose, it's gonna end up looking like crap as a DIY project.


And this.

Sorry to be negative, but I can't see this turning out too well. I recently tried to build a wheel using white Sapim CX-Ray spokes and it was frustrating as hell. On some of the spokes, the paint chipped at the bend from the pressure exerted by the hub. On other spokes the paint cracked along the length of the spoke due to the linear deflection (elongation) during tensioning. And on most of them, the paint chipped near the nipple as a result of my trying to hold the bladed section of the spoke as I turned the nipple. And I tried a lot of methods to avoid this but none worked. It was a mess.

I suppose you could paint the spokes after the wheel is already built, but that presents it's own set of challenges.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

natedg200202 said:


> Whatever method you choose, it's gonna end up looking like crap as a DIY project.


And what's your basis for this?


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

tlg said:


> And what's your basis for this?


#



I agree.it will look crap, and if by some miracle it doesn't.It wont be long before it does.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Sounds like a cool look but impractical. You would need to bead blast and primer first and then use a paint that can be baked to cure hard. Perhaps an epoxy type of coating That still won't guarantee no chipping. A professional industrial painter/plater can do it right for about $250 to 300. 

You have to REALLY want it.


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

Plus for the rear wheel you will lose paint where the spokes cross, especially as you tension them.

Then again, you could build the wheel then spray-paint it then...


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

I have to agree that it would look cool but also agree that it won't last very long and will look even worse once they start chipping. Once that happens water will get in behind the finish and accelerate the process. 
I have another idea to suggest. 
Go to an electrical outlet type store that sells to electricians and see if you can find length of white shrink-wrap that is small in diameter. 
Then sleeve each spoke and heat to shrink tight. Heck; why not go with a rainbow of colours?
Better than using straws ;-).


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

bikerjohn64 said:


> I have to agree that it would look cool but also agree that it won't last very long and will look even worse once they start chipping. Once that happens water will get in behind the finish and accelerate the process.
> I have another idea to suggest.
> Go to an electrical outlet type store that sells to electricians and see if you can find length of white shrink-wrap that is small in diameter.
> Then sleeve each spoke and heat to shrink tight. Heck; why not go with a rainbow of colours?
> Better than using straws ;-).


that's not a bad idea, actually.

the pro-version of this would be to take it to someone that does vinyl wraps. 

but it really would just be easier to buy white spokes.


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

Build the wheel, buy a can of white spray paint, spin and spray!


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

If you want to do it right, use this first:

Bulldog®

followed by this:

Plasti Dip Protective Coating Products | Plasti Dip Protective Coating Products | Rubber Dip Coating

will give a chip free finish with minimum cost and hassle.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Plasti Dip. Much more durable than paint. Easy to apply.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

tlg said:


> Plasti Dip. Much more durable than paint. Easy to apply.


fail...that stuff is seriously thick and is not easy to apply in a precise manner.

using it on spokes will make them look like crap...


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

tlg said:


> And what's your basis for this?


Life experience and common sense.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

natedg200202 said:


> Life experience and common sense.


Well some people are better at DIY projects than others. There's no reason you can't paint spokes yourself just as well as from the factory. Painting isn't rocket science. But proper preparation is key.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Oxtox said:


> fail...that stuff is seriously thick and is not easy to apply in a precise manner.


 If it's seriously thick, you're doing it wrong. It can be thinned with thinners if necessary. It should be applied at 6 - 8 mills per dip (.006"-.008") Recommended coating thickness is 12 -15 mils (.012"-.015"). That's not very thick.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

tlg said:


> If it's seriously thick, you're doing it wrong. It can be thinned with thinners if necessary. It should be applied at 6 - 8 mills per dip (.006"-.008") Recommended coating thickness is 12 -15 mils (.012"-.015"). That's not very thick.


I've used the stuff before and it's exactly as I described it in a previous post.

it's probably the last substance on Earth I would apply to a bicycle wheel spoke.

ymmv.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

tlg said:


> Well some people are better at DIY projects than others. There's no reason you can't paint spokes yourself just as well as from the factory. Painting isn't rocket science. But proper preparation is key.


with the required materials and equipment to apply them as well as some level of expertise, it really would just be easier to buy white spokes.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Oxtox said:


> I've used the stuff before and it's exactly as I described it in a previous post.
> 
> it's probably the last substance on Earth I would apply to a bicycle wheel spoke.
> 
> ymmv.


Use the rattle can version.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

as a DIY project, this is way more work than it's worth....


----------



## savagemann (Dec 17, 2011)

Even if you were to get the spokes to look good, I don't see the paint holding up well.
Especially through the lacing process.
It seems like they would get scratched up lacing them through the hub and bending them around eachother.
I would just drop the extra $$ on new white spokes if you really want them.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

Isnt there some kind of chemical or electrical coating process for steel? Like anodizing aluminum, but for steel?


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

9er said:


> White spokes are cool. My rear wheel, where they cross gets noisy at times. Weird.
> Good luck and prep the heck out of those things.


Drop some tri-flow in between where they cross.


----------



## 9er (Oct 26, 2011)

deviousalex said:


> Drop some tri-flow in between where they cross.


Gonna try that now. Thanks. 
And if it doesn't work, I'll have some white spokes for sale.....


----------



## blackcat_wheels (Mar 20, 2017)

Refreshing the topic. 

Did anybody painted spokes? I've seen couple of wheelbuilding projects with custom painted spokes so it's possible.

I have such project coming up so any advice would be much appreciated


----------



## Joeyd900 (Dec 31, 2020)

e39540is said:


> So I have seen a few wheels lately with white spokes, and I think it looks way cool.
> 
> I already ordered my spokes though, so I am considering painting them my self. They are DT Swiss double butted stainless. Is there a certain paint that will stick to stainless better? Self etching maybe?
> 
> ...


Not sure why it tried it this way, but, after years of painting with powder, air, brushes, electro, dipping- name it, thought of this.. I scuffed each black (dt)spoke with 2000 grit, clean cloth with 90% alcohol, tack cloth. Then I posted the spokes (inserted the threads) into a wooden holder drilled to gauge, watch for too much paint in j bend. Using a heat gun (with warm paint on stand by) i heated the spokes outdoors in 20° temp, and sprayed light coat white appliance paint and let dry outside COLD. Left outside to dry 4 hours, small micro cracks only visible with my geek goggles formed. I allowed them to warm up inside 1 hour, scuffed lightly, cleaned. One full coat appliance paint again. Wait 48 hours. The paint sealed the nakedly invisible cracks with finish. I let dry 2 hours then left outside over night. What it gave me was a finish tempered through extreme hot to cold fluctuations no spoke will go through. And the spoke at 2.0 was measured at 2.5 at its thickest overspray point. Which happened to be at the thread base where it met the wood. I'm sure there are many different ways but my bro still is riding those spokes 8 yrs later, part b/c he has a few bikes, but no flaking or cracking at all only chips from rocks. Good luck.


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

Get these. .








Colors | Pillar Spokes and Nipples


Standardized and special spoke colors and anodized alloy nipple colors




www.pillarspoke.com




Every bit as good as Sapim or DT but can be had in colors.


----------

